# Welche Pumpe?



## MasterDS (4. Apr. 2008)

Hallo!

Bin neu hier im Forum und habe mich mal ein bisschen durchgelesen. Leider konnte ich meine Frage nicht selbst beantworten. Deswegen stelle ich sie nun mal direkt.

Ausgangssituation:
Ich habe einen Teich mit einer größe von ca. 6m² Fläche und 1,2m tiefe. Ich schätze das ganze auf um die 8m³ Wasser. Bis dato hatte ich eine Teichpumpe von 2000 l/h die das Wasser durch meinen Dreikammer-Aussenfilter pumpt. Leider ist mir diese kaputt gegangen und ich benötige eine neue. Allerdings gibt es da ein so großes Angebot, dass ich nicht weiss was ich wirklich brauche. Zum einen darf die Förderleitstung der Pumpe ja nicht zu niedrig, aber auch nicht zu hoch sein, da sonst entweder kaum oder zuviel Wasser durch den Filter fliesst. Zum anderen möchte ich nicht zu viel Ausgeben, auf der anderen Seite soll die Pumpe aber auch Stromsparend sein und lange halten.

Kann mir jemand zu einer Pumpe raten? Worauf sollte ich noch achten? Vielen Dank für eure Mühen vorab.


----------



## Badener (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hallo,
erstmal :willkommen hier im Forum.
Was wir bräuchten um Dir einen vernünftigen Rat zu geben sind:
1.) Sind Fische im Teich, wenn ja welche und wie viele??
2.) Hast du Bodensubstrat im Teich??
3.) Was für einen Filter verwendest Du??
4.) Höhenunterschied zwischen Wasseroberfläche und Eingang Filter 

Wie Du siehst gilt es eine Menge offener Fragen.

Super wären natürlich Bilder dazu.


----------



## MasterDS (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hallo!

Also zu den Fragen:
1. Ja es sind Fische im Teich. Ein paar Goldfische und drei etwas größere Kois (ca. 20-25cm).
2. Nein ich habe kein Bodensubstrat. Wofür wäre das gut? Ist das empfehlenswert?
3. Ich benutze einen Dreikammer-Filter. Habe ich im Baumarkt gekauft. In den drei Kammern sind unterschiedliche Dinge. Filterkies unter anderem.
4. Der Höhenunterschied zwischen Oberfläche und Filter beträgt ca. 60-70 cm.

Ich hoffe das war jetzt präzise genug. ;-)


----------



## Olli.P (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hallo MasterDS,


:willkommen  bei den Teich-:crazy 

Ich denke mal das du einfach nur eine Pumpe kaufen musst die nach Kennlinie noch ca. 2000-3000L in 60-70cm Höhe fördert 

Denn bei einer mit noch mehr Leistung wird dir sicherlich früher oder Später der Filter überlaufen....... 


Welche Pumpe du letztendlich kaufst, kann hier keiner für dich entscheiden 

Du musst eben nur entscheiden ob du beim Kauf oder später im Betrieb mehr Ausgeben möchtest.

Ich bin letztendlich mit meinen O..e Pumpen sehr gut gefahren. 
Die kosten zwar ein wenig mehr in der Anschaffung, aber das holen die dann im Verbrauch wieder raus. Hatte an beiden Pumpen ein Energiemessgerät vorgeschaltet und der Verbrauch war geringer als die Herstellerangaben

Ansonsten kann man bei Namhaften Pumpen eigentlich nicht mehr viel falsch machen. Eine Herstellergarantie von bis zu 5 Jahren ist so langsam aber sicher Standard


----------

